# Want to buy an original Schwinn BC 117



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

Would like to know who owns these BC 117 take bikes  Please PM me and let me know would like to purchase  $$$$$$$$$$ one or both of these bikes  do you not post reply here PM me please thank you


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2020)

Now those are good lookin' Schwines! Good luck!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2020)

I think the owners of both of those bikes chimed in on the BC model thread.
Check it out, you should be able to make contact with them from there.
Beautiful bikes for sure!
Nice optimism, “I’ll take one or both of them.”
Way to swing for the fences, Richard.
We’re going to have to start calling you, the Hammer. Lol!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I think the owners of both of those bikes chimed in on the BC model thread.
> Check it out, you should be able to make contact with them from there.
> Beautiful bikes for sure!
> Nice optimism, “I’ll take one or both of them.”
> ...



thank you.... i will check in to it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 29, 2020)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ waiting for the right bike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 30, 2020)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ waiting


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 1, 2020)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ waiting but not forever


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 2, 2020)

oo


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2020)

bump rule time limits apply to wanted ads

thanks

scott


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 4, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> bump rule time limits apply to wanted ads
> 
> thanks
> 
> scott



ok


----------



## cragmaxx (Feb 9, 2020)

beautiful bike,s


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 14, 2020)

Still looking


----------

